

What a Threat Begets - pebb
http://www.fivecentnickel.com/2012/04/12/what-a-threat-begets/

======
dmor
If you are driving unprecedented revenue to your company go to your bosses
boss, the CEO, whoever it takes. Getting pushed out is stupid, if you are good
at what you do and love it then fight. You have nothing to lose. I don't
understand people who will give their lives to a company, truly believe in
what it makes, the people who make it, and the problem it solves, and fold in
the face of this.

~~~
asimjalis
This is easier said than done. The boss’s boss might not want to get involved
with the low level details of the boss’s team. After all he hired boss so he
could delegate to him. He’ll chat with the boss after you leave. The upshot is
they’ll tend to circle the wagons, especially to avoid the risk of a lawsuit
for wrongful termination.

------
edandersen
If you get stuck under an insecure boss who is scared you are going to show
them up, the skill is to engineer a transfer somewhere in the company to
"broaden your horizons". If you are in a small startup with nowhere to
transfer to and the incompetent boss owns the company, run.

------
kosmogo
I'm still amazed that such brilliant Paul and Ned could not figure out
politics as it happend all the time in most of the companies. The question i'm
interested in is What had prevent them to use their superior skills to take
care of themselves ?

------
freework
This has happened to me more times that I'd like to admit.

One tip I can give if you find yourself in this situation: Try to make friends
with your boss's boss. Be preemptive. Before he has a chance to turn on you,
you need to turn on him.

------
pebb
Not only was Ned good, he was too good. Any more brilliance from him, and she
might be leapfrogged on the corporate ladder by the very man whose job
performance she graded. When Ned's next job review came around, he had reason
to expect an even more glowing appraisal. Instead, his boss tore into him,
ripping his decision-making skills and marginalizing his contributions to the
company. And from all accounts she managed to pull it off with a straight
face.

